# Anesthesia for Botox Injection



## mhart (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever billed for and received payment for the anesthesia used when a Botox injection is administered on a child with Cerebral Palsy? Our Anesthesiologists are going to begin to administer MAC Anesthesia to children with a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy who receive this type of injection. We would like to know if any insurance carriers cover the anesthesia portion or if any of my fellow colleagues have billed for this and received payment. I think the ASA code that we would bill for is 01991. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 7, 2014)

I think that is something you could appeal and they would overturn the denial if they would initially deny it, given the scenario. I would give the go ahead.


----------

